# Crazy cat lady CATloguing event! + free diys



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

Yup, you clicked it ^-^

I'm hosting a cat themed CATaloguing event! If it's got a cat on it then it's in my possession and it could soon be in yours too!

I got anything any cool cat would want from the pet food bowl to the kitty litter box!
Let us not forget about the purrfect fashonistas out there, I can deck you out from the paws up to the cat cap! Literally! I got those too and everything inbeween! Even memes!
Oh, what's that? Mother would never let you own a cat and father disapproves of your inner furry beauty? Well I got posters too! Yup EVERY kitty-cat in ACNH could be hanging on your wall like a Justin Bieber's fangirl's bedroom!
And if you don't like posters well then why don't you just stare at the floor! ...Because I got flooring too!

Wanna head on through the cat flap to my isle?

*Comment your in-game name and island. Oh, and share a cat fact with everybody too!*

If you could donate or tip some bells, nmts, star frags, heart crystals or any materials that would be great! But it's not necessary.

*I've got a bunch of free diys spread out nearby that you're all more than welcome to take if you need any. *_Please only take diys that you need and not for the purpose of selling or trading them. I would like if you could learn them on the spot  if you have any diys you would like to donate to the pile you're more than welcome to drop them off._

*Note*_: _The Leo Sculpture and three Lucky Cats are not able to be ordered from the Nook app as they class as special or diy items. They can however be used in Photopia (Harv's Island).
*Also, *posters do not appear under the special goods in the Nook app. Instead you have to click the magnifying glass and search 'poster' to order them.

CATaloguing items means you pick up and then drop them - you can then order items for yourself at a later date from Nooks.

*Please only CATalogue one group of items at a time - a group of items is all items on the same path colour.
If somebody is CATaloguing a group you want please wait until they are finished before you start that group yourself to save confusion. *

If queues get long there may be a waiting list, I'm letting in 3 at a time. I will do my best to @ you when your coming up. This is my first event so bare with 
There is a coming soon zone at my entrance, you guys need to follow the paw print path 

*TL,DR: I got cat/pet stuff! Come CATalogue it!*

_(NOT sorry for any of my wordings or puns and I really can't be botherd to list off all 100+ items. Also I don't know if selling is the right prefix for this, so sorry mods)_


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh my god this is my favorite thing ever XD My cat fact:

I learned this because of my kitties! Lady cats can get pregnant from more than one dude cat at the same time! My vet thinks my girls, despite being born from the same litter, are probably technically half-sisters. One is a big ol calico and one is a much smaller sleek tabby. They have the same eyes, but they don't have the same face shape, body shape, fur texture, etc.


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@Anblick 
Ah I love calico cats. We call them tortoise shells in the UK
If you wanna come what's your in game name?


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

oo i’d love to come by! i’m xara from axolotl  c:

did you know cats can rotate their ears 180 degrees? :0


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @Anblick
> Ah I love calico cats. We call them tortoise shells in the UK
> If you wanna come what's your in game name?


Ope sorry, Alessa from Erinland!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2020)

i'll just finish a trade, then i'd like to visit!  
nami from hyoryu  i learned in anatomy class that cats actually walk on their toes


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 25, 2020)

I just want to say that this thread has one of the best opening posts I have ever read, and that this idea for an event is *chefs kiss*


----------



## hopeworld (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd really love to come! The only cat fact I know is cats are super cute.


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@Hirisa  thank you, I wrote it on very little sleep so that probably helped my words flow. You're welcome to come too, I just need your in game name


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 25, 2020)

Cats are only mammals that cant taste sweetness!

Im jasa from exyrel


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@hopeworld  indeed are :3 could I get your in game name please?


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @Hirisa  thank you, I wrote it on very little sleep so that probably helped my words flow. You're welcome to come too, I just need your in game name


That is so kind but I am stuck with a lot of work today (but I always have a tab open here for mini-breaks, haha) else I would totally attend! Have fun!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2020)

Just posting to show my cutie cat  wish I could come but won’t be on until later


----------



## shouyou (Jun 25, 2020)

I’d love to come by! I can tip some bells or hybrids if you need them. 
IGB: Jessica from Peachbloom
Cat fact: 80% of all orange cats are male, as the gene for the kitty to be dominantly orange is on the male chromosome!


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@Roxy10 and @Hirisa  I'll be giving this topic a bump later today after dinner (nearly 5pm here) so you guys can come along then if it's better timing for you


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a kitty only island.. Im struggling with towers and beds for each... I only have 1 pet bowl too.

I would looove more cat related items for my island. I included my villagers too  the only thing is.. Bob is no longer on my island and was replaced with Monique

As for my cat fact.. Did you know cats walk like giraffes and camels? They walk both right feet first.. Then both left feet.

Camels and giraffes are the only other animals in the world that walk this way

My ingame name is DirtyD from Pooville. I prob wont be avail for a couple hours tho  so if ur still open after work


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @Roxy10 and @Hirisa  I'll be giving this topic a bump later today after dinner (nearly 5pm here) so you guys can come along then if it's better timing for you


Tysm, nearly 5pm here too so we must be neighbours


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@DirtyD that's fine, I've got a couple of others that can't make it right now or for a few hours (See my previous post on here). I'll definitely be open later on today after I've had my dinner.


----------



## GuvnorAlice (Jun 25, 2020)

Kitties! I would love to visit if you are still online. My name is Lulu and I'm from October. I'll bring NMT & bells.

Fact: Did you know that cats chirp when they see birds? It's an instinctual response they have to prey.

m>^·.·^<m


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @DirtyD that's fine, I've got a couple of others that can't make it right now or for a few hours (See my previous post on here). I'll definitely be open later on today after I've had my dinner.


Lol yea i made that post while u posted urs.. Saw it after i hit enter.. Thats perfect


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd love to come! My name is Chloe from Celosia. Did you know that cats were a sacred animal to the Egyptians and often buried in mummies with their owners?

I probably won't be on again for a couple hours tho!


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I'd love to come! My name is Chloe from Celosia. Did you know that cats were a sacred animal to the Egyptians and often buried in mummies with their owners?
> 
> I probably won't be on again for a couple hours tho!



So your asking to come later? If so that's fine. I will bump on this thread when I am online after dinner


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@Roxy @Hirisa @DirtyD @FRANS_PLAYER 
I will be open again in 15 mins 

*The CATaloguing has re-opened*


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2020)

Sorry forgot 
Roxy from Bayside.

Personal cat fact. Cats can be trained. Mine can give paw, high five and say please


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

@Roxy10 I trained my cat to give paw too! They can be just as easy as training dogs


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @Roxy @Hirisa @DirtyD @FRANS_PLAYER
> I will be open again in 15 mins
> 
> *The CATaloguing has re-opened*



I will be home in an hour tops.



Roxy10 said:


> Sorry forgot
> Roxy from Bayside.
> 
> Personal cat fact. Cats can be trained. Mine can give paw, high five and say please



My cat was trained to do give paw and high five too!  I even got him trained so when i would say, gimme kisses Marley.. he would take the top of his head and nudge my lips softly so i could kiss his forehead. That cat was sooo well trained.. Which was such an achievement because i didnt rescue him until he was 2.... And omg was he sooo fat lol

Sorry lol i love kitties

Here are 2 pics of him from a long time ago (He passed away a few years ago) He was at one point in his life 27 lbs. (I put him on a Kitty Diet, and got that down to 17 eventually)

I actually have Punchy in my town because of my cat Marley... He was lazy and loved food... And even tho punchy is dark blue and white, his colors remind me so much of Marley who was black and white.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 25, 2020)

NatalRatal said:


> @Roxy @Hirisa @DirtyD @FRANS_PLAYER
> I will be open again in 15 mins
> 
> *The CATaloguing has re-opened*


Something came up and I may or may not come! I'll try tho


----------



## NatalRatal (Jun 25, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Something came up and I may or may not come! I'll try tho


That's okay. I tested it and CATaloguing can be done in 10 mins. Just to give you an idea of time


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2020)

This thread is so cute


----------

